# Tie tubes with cotton string, no cuffs ????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If I tie the tubes with cotton string without cuffs, what knot would you suggest. I’m thinking the string will come unraveled. It’s the simple things that I like best????


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Constrictor knot! It will never unravel. Its the way I tie my pouches to the bands. Cotton string does a nice job ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I use a double constrictor, but I'm probably over cautious


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep Tag. It’s perfect for tying tubes.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Constrictor knot for sure


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

constrictor


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

constrictor


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Constrictor knot with one reef on top and a drop of white glue or superglue to keep in from any movement. Try 100% cotton #3 crochet string.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I use cotton twine, wax, and a single Constrictor Knot.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I use cotton twine, wax, and a single Constrictor Knot.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I use waxed leather sewing thread and a constrictor knot.Its what I've been using for years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep . . . Constrictor knot is it!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use the constrictor knot and cheap Walmart utility cotton twine. Have not had one come loose on me yet with this method


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Constrictor. Though I have had them slip with pseudo tube sets... I use hair tieing bands - they are slightly stretchy but work great on tubes - I wrap it 5 times (crossing over itself each time) and use a wetted double over hand knot for those.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for all your replies


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

:whisper: Regardless of what the others say, I would go with a simple Constrictor knot !!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

:whisper: Regardless of what the others say, I would go with a simple Constrictor knot !!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i would say constrictor, test both, single and double.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Some of the best string I have found that is light and strong is *chalk line string and a single constrictor knot*.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tag..

I think that these guy's "constrictor hitch" is about the same thing as a clove hitch. Just tie a good clove hitch around the pouch/fork, get your band where you want it, slide the hitch over and pull the bejeepers out of it. I'd put an overhand knot over that to make sure.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tag..

I think that these guy's "constrictor hitch" is about the same thing as a clove hitch. Just tie a good clove hitch around the pouch/fork, get your band where you want it, slide the hitch over and pull the bejeepers out of it. I'd put an overhand knot over that to make sure.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Tag..
> I think that these guy's "constrictor hitch" is about the same thing as a clove hitch. Just tie a good clove hitch around the pouch/fork, get your band where you want it, slide the hitch over and pull the bejeepers out of it. I'd put an overhand knot over that to make sure.


Similar but not the same if I remember correctly. Without the overhand knot, the clove hitch can be worked loose. With the constrictor knot the line passes over the longer length before going through the hoops. Both combinations would do the job though.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Tag..
> ...


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


I use a double and sometimes forget where I am with loops all over the place lol Once you get the hang of it the single or double are generally a peice of cake. Sometimes my old fuddled brain just forgets where my fingers are lol


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned the constrictor knot?

Not the same as a clove hitch, but the constrictor knot is unbelievably effective. I cuff first though. Invested in a range of some cheap electronic store pliers that are a bit like jewellers pliers. Rounded, friendly. I know you don't like cuffs Tag, but I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks rosco


----------



## OutdoorAZ365 (Jun 8, 2019)

I use 550 cord gut ????????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Rosco is correct, I am not a fan of cuffs, because of the pain in my hands. I did try a slightly bigger cuff, and so far so good.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Didn't know you had hand issues Tag, I note a few members here do, which must dictate the terms somewhat. I've got calloused stiff fingers that make delicate work difficult, but I get there eventually.

Should also clarify that I cuff then do a constrictor knot over that with some thin polypropylene cotton I knocked off from The Handbrakes sewing kit. Melt the ends of the tie for neatness's sake.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

I use constrictor knots too on tubes, just a little heads up. Dont burn the ends and press it against the knot. It makes sharp edges and will cut into your tubes and lower your tube life. Anyone else notice this?

/Uba


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

When I burn I always leave the little ball, but rarely do it now as the ends left to go fluffy seems to make no difference


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I use Amber Tape. Absolutely weightless.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

AKA forgoten; Thnx ill try that the next time =)


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

For some reason I ended up using fly fishing line and a constrictor knot. It compresses, is sort of sticky, and I have about 3million miles of it around here. I am studying hard every band set I see on here. Covert5 creates absolute works of banding art in my opinion, same with UKprelude. I also have a SimpleShot 2040 tube set that might be a year old now and is still shooting like new aside from a beat up pouch.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have 20/40 sets that I've shot for months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

@Uba - good point about leaving sharp edges, hadn't thought about that. On thicker string it would probably be an issue. It's ok on the thin stuff I use over a cuff and I dab the molten end with a spit laced finger to make the knot flatten and disappear, but think I'll try AKA Forgottens frayed end technique now.

Another shout out for SimpleShot's dipped latex tubes too. Doesn't twist back on itself like Dankung and is indestructible. My silent EDC is a single set of the XS (about the same as 1632) on a long draw with a tiny pouch. I can comfortably shoot bbs, 6 and 8mm ammo with it.


----------

